# MMA training for a beginner



## PvPTooMany!

So I am a 16 year old guy (180cm, 65kg) who just recently got interested in MMA and want to be a fighter. I live in a really small city where there are only a single mma gym, but I have to be 18 to join.
So my plan is to start boxing home/fitness gym (heavy bag, boxing gloves, punch mitts and jump rope at the gym)
I have another friend who is also into MMA and we plan to train together. So what is the best way to get "prepared" untill I join the mma gym? some workout videos I should do? best way to get experience?


----------



## kantowrestler

Start in a sport or martial art like wrestling, BJJ, karate, something along those lines to get experience in.


----------



## Trix

PvPTooMany! said:


> what is the best way to get "prepared" untill I join the mma gym?




Do manual labor work. Landscaping. Construction. Etc.

When I used to install flooring day #1 of work for one of the bigger installers here was there would be a tractor trailer full of 100 pound rolls of carpet. You would spend all day unloading it. Ok. If you make it through that and come back the next day you have a chance of working in the industry.

That could be a decent way of getting tougher and stronger in a way that is useful for combat sports. It might also make MMA training seem more fun as you would have worse life experience to compare it to.


----------



## nogibjjgear

Like Kantowrestler said. Train in BJJ or wrestling or something to get all fit and gain experience in this line. If i were you i would have started training in BJJ.


----------



## kantowrestler

I like Jake Shields cross of wrestling and BJJ as long as they are active. Sometimes that style can get stagnant.


----------

